# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL server 2005 remote connectvity

## bhosalenarayan

Hello,

I am facing a problem while connecting to SQL instance remotely. It works fine on local server but when I try to connect remotely I have to specify port number. E.g. server\instance does not work rather I have to specify server\instance,2233. Browser service is running fine, Firewall is turned off and every other setting related to this fine. Below is the SQL server edition which is running on windows Server 2008 Standard:
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 - 9.00.4060.00 (X64) Mar 17 2011 13:06:52 Copyright (c) 1988-2005 Microsoft Corporation Developer Edition (64-bit) on Windows NT 6.0 (Build 6002: Service Pack 2) 

Any suggesstions?

Thanks,

----------


## Steve R Jones

The default port of SQL is 1433... Anytime you change that you have to specify the port being used from a remote pc.

----------


## rmiao

Is udp port 1434 open on your network? Sql browser service uses it to communicate with sql client.

----------


## skhanal

Try running telnet check on the SQLServer port from command prompt

telnet servername 2233

If you get connection refused, then firewall is blocking it. If you get blank screen, there is no firewall issue.

----------

